# kicking back on start up



## rsmontyman (Oct 27, 2006)

Got a big problem engine kicks out on start up but not all the time. After replacing the starter and the comp. because it seemed it could be a timing problem which is comp controlled. This is a 99 maxima with a 3.0L. and sometimes I get a knock sensor code but we are thinking it is from the kicking back on start up being heard or from ping from the excessive timing possibly. Never really confirmed the excessive timing but the knock sensor ya would think would retard the timing not causing a kick back. Cant even confirm that its not the starter because this was the original rebuilt and it was also replaced before it was traded it to our garage. Did anyone ever run in to this also PLEASE let me know Thanks RS


----------

